# Red button/interactive...



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Has anyone got a working red button/interactive service (i.e. BBCi)?

I've not seen any "Press Red" corner icons, and pressing red or "Text" does nothing (yet). Just wondering if this is the current state of all boxes, or just as mine is probably still setting up


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope, interactive content doesn't work at the mo. It's rumoured that it will be fixed when the Sky interactive service is implemented.


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

There aren't currently and red button/interactive features. 

The reason is TiVo in the US does not have any interactive services so this needs to be built from scratch and will take a bit longer.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

So, no way to watch the other snooker table then?!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

A *RED* button should appear on most BBC channels - but it is currently only a shortcut to BBC iPlayer.


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

How about Virgin putting BBC Freeview channel 301 on the service as a regular channel?
While it might be hard for them to automate a schedule for it - it would allow TiVo users to set manual recordings (e.g. for 90 minutes after F1 race finishes)


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

SPR said:


> So, no way to watch the other snooker table then?!


Since my TV has built in free-view then I switch over to that and use the red button to watch the other snooker table. Works fine for me until TiVo comes of age!


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

Not happy about this loss of functionality over my previous V+ box.

Unlike most people I don't have another TV service I can switch to for interactive.

With a weekly audience of 11Million this a major piece missing.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/aboutthebbc/statements2010/future_media/bbcredbutton.shtml

I didn't know it was not there until I called VM this morning - their response was basically they didn't know when it would be coming, words to the effect that TiVo was still a trial till September and they wouldn't entertain any goodwill gestures or alternatives.

Does anyone know how I could watch the interactive stream online anywhere (I'm thinking of F1) - I can't get SKY/Freeview.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Most BBC red button feeds are simulcast online.

Visit the BBC website /sport and browse to the event you're interested in - there will be a watch live button if it's available.


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't find any live web broadcast of the interactive feeds the BBC provide.
There is a link with whats on /coming up...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/5345480.stm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bbcinternet/2011/05/whats_on_bbc_red_button_10th_-.html

Does anyone have any other ideas / is better at searching the BEEB website than me?


----------



## amarkr (Mar 14, 2011)

On the first linked page, click on the website tab and you get a list of all the sport available from the website.

F1 coverage online is available from the F1 pages found at http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsport/formula_one/
The alternative radio commentary and the on-board feeds are normally available.
Highlights and interviews are available on the video pages after the race.


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah - the F1 BBC Sport link is already on my favourites.
What I'm looking for is not the regular video ffeds but an interactive feed of the practice sessions - this is available through the BBC red button service.

I scanned the website last weekend over the Turkish GP but couldn't find anything.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

is this what you are looking for http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/5345480.stm


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Red button on ITV now brings up an overlay menu with one item in it, a link the the ITV Player section of On Demand.


----------

